# onkyo tx-sr607 or 616 or 515



## jwhiteman (Mar 14, 2013)

I have an opportunity to get a 607 for 140.. is this a good deal or should I just save my money for a 616, 515 or something else.. want 90 watts plus 7.1 system.. dont need 3d.. I have a 906 in my main room.. this would be for my bedroom hooked up to directv and pc feeding 1080 projector


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Personally I would go with this Onkyo 609 from accessories4less. Its got a great video processor and was bench tested to actually do 90watts perch all channels driven. Unheard of for a receiver in this price range.


----------



## jwhiteman (Mar 14, 2013)

Why 609 over 607? Twice the price


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The 607 has a smaller amplification section and uses an old video processor thats not anywhere near the quality of whats in the 609 this is moot if your only watching HD content and not needing upconversion.


----------



## jwhiteman (Mar 14, 2013)

tonyvdb said:


> The 607 has a smaller amplification section and uses an old video processor thats not anywhere near the quality of whats in the 609 this is moot if your only watching HD content and not needing upconversion.


Hd and dvds 609 same or better than 607?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

What BD player are you using?


----------



## jwhiteman (Mar 14, 2013)

tonyvdb said:


> What BD player are you using?


Pc blue ray player
Video card on pc is hdmi and is doing hd screen and digital audio sound card


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Its really tough to say, as I dont know the quality of the upconversion of the PC. I can say that the Marvell Qdeo processing is very good in the 609


----------



## jwhiteman (Mar 14, 2013)

tonyvdb said:


> Its really tough to say, as I dont know the quality of the upconversion of the PC. I can say that the Marvell Qdeo processing is very good in the 609


Have to think long and hard on this as dropped price to 120 for it.. how does 609 video processing compare to 906?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

906 is way better in the fact that it uses the HQV Reon chip (Top of the line) and gives you full calibration adjustments. Im jealous as thats a super receiver.


----------



## jwhiteman (Mar 14, 2013)

tonyvdb said:


> 906 is way better in the fact that it uses the HQV Reon chip (Top of the line) and gives you full calibration adjustments. Im jealous as thats a super receiver.


The reason I ask I dont think ive ever skimmed the surface on the features of the 906.. I could probably sell it buy 2 mid line receivers pocket some cash and not even know the difference lol.. I dont think 906 does 4k upscale does it?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

no, it does not do 4k but with there not being any real world 4K content its not something anyone needs at this point.


----------

